# can not find fuse panel diagram anywhere.... 1987 QSW



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

this is from my Bentley manual

my blower motor is not working - no power to blower motor - 

went through fuses first eye check they seem good - 

i can't find which of the 22 / 23 fuses is for the heater / blower motor ????


i found one diagram in the bentley for 1983 cis quantum but it only had 13 spots for fuses.

my qsw has power windows , cruise...

so frustrating got it all ready for snow - and the blower isn't working... snow coming tonight / tomorrow.










pre - winter wheels.











crappy pictures but winter wheels installed.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I can take a picture of the fuse chart on mine tomorrow. 

In the meantime.... flip to the page for the HVAC wiring. Fuse# is shown there (s_xx_ = fuse _xx_), at the top of the diagram.


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

i found it under 1984 CIS wiring


my #14 is not getting power - the fuse is fine - when test light the connection of the fuse - nothing..



joys of old cars


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, there's no power to the fuse, when the key is on. Correct? 

The blower motor fuse is on the Terminal X track in the fuse box. Anything else in the car on that track (rear defroster, wipers), or its feed (headlights) not working?


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

yes with key turned - that fuse spot has no power -

funny - haven't tried headlights or anything else , haven't driven car at night.... i should probably look into that..


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Definitely look into that. It'll give you a general direction to start in your diagnosis. 

And, some helpful reading for you, too: The X contact explained.


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Definitely look into that. It'll give you a general direction to start in your diagnosis.
> 
> And, some helpful reading for you, too: The X contact explained.


ended up being the wire between the switch / blower - cleaned with some electrical cleaner and BAM -blower started working.

So strange.

but it works so now it can SNOW


----------

